# LokPilot Micro for Kato Gevo and SD70MAC



## Dirk18 (Sep 7, 2018)

Hello to all. I managed to find the above N scale locos. I also purchased 2 LokPilot Micro DCC decoders for the locos. They will have to be hard wired though.

Any suggestions? Wire on the standard lightboard or chuck the lightboard completely?


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Dirk,

I am not up on this stuff but have a friend that is working on the same thing. PM me and I will get you his information. He can help I am sure. He is not a member of the forum.


----------



## Dirk18 (Sep 7, 2018)

Thanks Poppet,

I retained the standard Kato lightboard and hardwired the decoders to the boards.

Works perfectly. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

